# Separation Anxiety



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

I am new to the forum, so I apologise if this question has been asked previously.

Our Banjo suffers from separation anxiety, to the point he his barking at us and trying to escape out the door with us.

He starts to fret when I put shoes on and wimpers and jumps all over me, then when I pick up the car keys he starts going a littl mental.

We have tried to make us leaving a positive experience, by saying "good boy" in a soothing voice, giving him a treat when he is being quiet, and doing test runs of going outside and waiting til he calms down to come back in and rewarding him.

He is home for 2.5 days on his own per week averaging 9 hours alone on the 2 full days, then the other days he goes to doggy day care, or I am home all weekend. On Weekends he generally goes everywhere with me, or doesn't seem as bad if I duck to the shops.

It is hit and miss at the moment.
Can anyone make any suggestions to help us with this?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

is he at the point of wrecking things? or just stressed? 

Kong stuffed for distraction. Start making the signs your leaving good triggers. Pick up keys nd give treats then strt mixing up your routine before leaving (I know esaier said then done) ie put your jacket on then eat breakfast 

Also look into pheramones for the home to reduce stress. then distractions distractions distractions when your laeving 

cn you get a walker in on those dys for now to keep time alone shorter?


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

He doesn't trash things, in fact he generally stops within 5 minutes and has been spotted playing, crusing around, eating some biscuits etc.

Its kinda only when we are actually leaving...

He doesn't like Kong (Weird I know!)


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Nine hours and a very long time for a dog to be alone. I second getting a dog walker or a neighbor or a highschool student or maybe a retired person that lives close to you who can come in and walk Banjo and play with him.


----------



## poodleholic (Jan 6, 2010)

Banjo's Mum said:


> He doesn't trash things, in fact he generally stops within 5 minutes and has been spotted playing, crusing around, eating some biscuits etc.
> 
> Its kinda only when we are actually leaving...
> 
> He doesn't like Kong (Weird I know!)


That's good, and it means he doesn't have separation anxiety. He just doesn't want you to leave! lol He's used to you being around most of the time, so he stresses when you leave. I work a 40-hr. week, so mine are used to me being gone. When I grab my purse, they head for bed.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I agree - he doesn't want you to go (which is very sensible of him!), but if he is perfectly happy 5 minutes later it isn't separation anxiety. Have you tried hidinf/scattering a few nice treats for him to search for during those first few minutes? 

Mine don't fuss when I go out and leave one of them alone - I just get stared at with huge, sad, puppy dog eyes, and made to feel guilty as hell! On the odd occasion I have had to come back after a few minutes for something I've forgotten, the same dog is happily settled with a kong.


----------



## Banjo's Mum (Oct 25, 2010)

Great I'm glad it's not separation anxiety!

Unfortunately I can't help that I'm at work 4.5 days a week at the moment but I'm happy we have doggy day care available here.

I will try treats and hiding games prior to us leaving the house.

Thanks for all if your advice guys


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Lucy used to make a fuss when we left, but I put peanut butter in her little kong and shove a couple of biscuits in there too and she is now quiet. Also, the dog food guy said perhaps the peanut butter will help put a bit of needed weight on her.

However, as soon as she hears the car, I think she starts whining and creating and racket because I can hear it before I put the key in the door. I know she's just happy we are home but is there any way to stop that noise or is it just a matter of time and she will give it up?

I suppose eventually when she is fully housetrained, and we know we can trust her not to get into things, she can be free in the house with the other dogs and presumably the howling and whining on return will stop.


----------



## Sbmargo (Aug 9, 2013)

Hi. I was reading the forum about separation anxiety and found your post. What happened with your dog? We adopted a miniature poodle from a shelter. He's about 3, and he has a terrible case of it. If we crated him, I'm positive he'd go crazy. As it is, we've had to leave him in the master bedroom all day while we come in and out. We have such a nice yard that he'd enjoy, but he barks constantly. He goes through a collar of citronella spray and keeps on barking. He's now on Xanax and Clomicalm. It hasn't helped, yet, but the Clomicalm takes 4-6 wks, and we're on week 4. 
I'd really love to hear how (if) you resolved this. Thanks.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Sbmargo said:


> Hi. I was reading the forum about separation anxiety and found your post. What happened with your dog? We adopted a miniature poodle from a shelter. He's about 3, and he has a terrible case of it. If we crated him, I'm positive he'd go crazy. As it is, we've had to leave him in the master bedroom all day while we come in and out. We have such a nice yard that he'd enjoy, but he barks constantly. He goes through a collar of citronella spray and keeps on barking. He's now on Xanax and Clomicalm. It hasn't helped, yet, but the Clomicalm takes 4-6 wks, and we're on week 4.
> I'd really love to hear how (if) you resolved this. Thanks.


Hi Margo,
If you create your own thread, others will chime in really fast and give suggestion to you.


----------



## Sbmargo (Aug 9, 2013)

How do I do that?


----------



## Sbmargo (Aug 9, 2013)

Joelly said:


> Hi Margo,
> If you create your own thread, others will chime in really fast and give suggestion to you.


Hi, thanks. I just figured out to go out of this thread to start a new one.


----------

